# HELP!! What type of VISA am I eligible for??



## nene16 (Jan 3, 2010)

I have been searching and searching for an answer to this question but have had no success. My Dad's company is transferring him to the USA (Texas). He will be receiving an L1 visa. My mom and brother are able to receive L2 visas. Because I am over 21 (I am 22), are there no options for me? Is there an option for me to receive some sort of visa so that I can move with my family? We are from Vancouver, Canada so Texas is a long way away! It would be horrible to not be eligible for anything and be stuck here in Canada while my family leaves! Thanks!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

nene16 said:


> I have been searching and searching for an answer to this question but have had no success. My Dad's company is transferring him to the USA (Texas). He will be receiving an L1 visa. My mom and brother are able to receive L2 visas. Because I am over 21 (I am 22), are there no options for me? Is there an option for me to receive some sort of visa so that I can move with my family? We are from Vancouver, Canada so Texas is a long way away! It would be horrible to not be eligible for anything and be stuck here in Canada while my family leaves! Thanks!


Hi:

You will have to find your own route to the US -- you won't be eligible for an L2. Opening ideas here.


----------



## nene16 (Jan 3, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Hi:
> 
> You will have to find your own route to the US -- you won't be eligible for an L2.


Thanks for the reply. I was considering going to university down there, so I guess that would mean I would need an F1? I am hoping that once I complete my university down there, that my dad will be eligible to be a permanent resident. If that's the case, then I would be eligible as well right?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

nene16 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was considering going to university down there, so I guess that would mean I would need an F1? I am hoping that once I complete my university down there, that my dad will be eligible to be a permanent resident. If that's the case, then I would be eligible as well right?


The university idea would work if you have the $$$ -- you'll be on international student rates.

If your father becomes a permanent resident, you won't get one on the basis of it. He can sponsor you for one provided you remain unmarried, but the line is currently 9 years long. There is no guessing how long the line will be when he applies, but expect it to be the same oom.

If you graduate from university, you get a year to find a job and sponsor Google OPT. The best bet is to study something on the TN list -- then you should have no problem with visa issues.


----------



## nene16 (Jan 3, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> The university idea would work if you have the $$$ -- you'll be on international student rates.
> 
> If your father becomes a permanent resident, you won't get one on the basis of it. He can sponsor you for one provided you remain unmarried, but the line is currently 9 years long. There is no guessing how long the line will be when he applies, but expect it to be the same oom.
> 
> If you graduate from university, you get a year to find a job and sponsor Google OPT. The best bet is to study something on the -- then you should have no problem with visa issues.


Thanks so much for your help!
I was thinking of studying nursing, so that should help me out. I forgot to mention that I am already a full time university student up here in Canada, would that make a difference at all?
It seems kind of silly that my entire family can move down there, but just because I am over 21 I am on my own! I guess I am supposed to be "grown-up"


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

nene16 said:


> Thanks so much for your help!
> I was thinking of studying nursing, so that should help me out. I forgot to mention that I am already a full time university student up here in Canada, would that make a difference at all?
> It seems kind of silly that my entire family can move down there, but just because I am over 21 I am on my own! I guess I am supposed to be "grown-up"


You shouldn't have too much of an issue with your immigration status.

EITHER
Come over as an F1 international student -- you can probably transfer some of your credits and do the nursing degree and NCLEX here. After you're qualified, you've got the free work year to find an employer/sponsor. You could go either TN or H1b -- the latter is much easier to jump to residency but the former isn't impossible, just difficult. This option is $$$ for your tuition costs.

OR
Stay and complete your nursing degree in Canada, then do the NCLEX. Ensure that your options comply with the requirements for certification over here. Spend the vacations in Texas. Then look for an employer with either TN-status (easy) or H1b.

MEANWHILE
Your parent(s) can file an immigrant petition for you as soon as he gets the green card as a backup plan B.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

MEANWHILE
Your parent(s) can file an immigrant petition for you as soon as he gets the green card as a backup plan B. 


Good morning Fatbrit! Can you elaborate on this petition? Thank you.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> MEANWHILE
> Your parent(s) can file an immigrant petition for you as soon as he gets the green card as a backup plan B.
> 
> 
> Good morning Fatbrit! Can you elaborate on this petition? Thank you.


http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/New Stru.../Resources-3rd level/How Do I Guides/B1en.pdf


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> MEANWHILE
> Your parent(s) can file an immigrant petition for you as soon as he gets the green card as a backup plan B.
> 
> 
> Good morning Fatbrit! Can you elaborate on this petition? Thank you.


When her parents get their green card and provided she remains unmarried, they can sponsor her in family category F2B. The wait is long, but the clock will be ticking there in the background should she fail to get residency from an employer. It's a backup plan.


----------

